# [VIDEO]Attempted Terrorist attack on US Embassy Bosnia.



## Crusader74 (Oct 30, 2011)

SARAJEVO, Bosnia-Herzegovina — Bosnian authorities say a lone gunman shot outside the U.S. Embassy in Sarajevo on Friday was targeting the building, and have described the incident as a terrorist attack.
The unidentified man had opened fired with an automatic rifle in front of the embassy, injuring at least one police officer guarding the building before he was shot and arrested.
Bakir Izetbegovic, the Muslim Bosniak member of the country's three-member presidency, said in a statement that he strongly condemned "the terrorist attack on the embassy of the United States in Bosnia-Herzegovina."
He said the shooting spree must be promptly and efficiently investigated and that the U.S. was a "proven friend of Bosnia-Herzegovina."

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/oct/28/bosnia-president-terrorist-attack-on-us-embassy/


----------



## Brill (Oct 30, 2011)

There is ALOT more to this story available in Serb/Bosnian press.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 30, 2011)

lindy said:


> There is ALOT more to this story available in Serb/Bosnian press.


 
Can you post some please.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 30, 2011)

in english


----------



## Brill (Oct 31, 2011)

It'll have to wait until tomorrow.  BLUF: Jasarevic reportedly fired over 100 rounds and had two grenades under his coat.  He was arrested in Vienna for stealing 100,000 Euros, spent 3 years in jail and deported.  Detained last Nov in Novi Pazar for suspicious activity near the US AMBO: had a "rambo" knife.

The latest is 17 "buddies" were detained in Bosnia and Serbia.  They raided his house and removed computers, CDs, etc.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 31, 2011)

lindy said:


> It'll have to wait until tomorrow. BLUF: Jasarevic reportedly fired over 100 rounds and had two grenades under his coat. He was arrested in Vienna for stealing 100,000 Euros, spent 3 years in jail and deported. Detained last Nov in Novi Pazar for suspicious activity near the US AMBO: had a "rambo" knife.
> 
> The latest is 17 "buddies" were detained in Bosnia and Serbia. They raided his house and removed computers, CDs, etc.


All that, and achieved bunker temperature with one shot.....  Imagine a 7.62 can end crime sprees every time it is placed correctly

After the shooter took him out, what the hell was happening off screen on the left. Alot of action over there it seemed.


----------

